# Buying a projector better than an HDTV?



## zman (Jan 14, 2011)

I already have a 46" Samsung A550 and I'd like to put that in the living room upstairs. I want to use my basement 26x11 for a dedicated theatre room. Would a projector be worth it? Are they worth it at all for the price? I have no idea where to even start because I know nothing about projectors. I already have a decent 5.1 system using BIC Acoustechs. Maybe put those upstairs as well and build my own speakers? Is that common and worth it?

What size of screen would I get if I have 132" of width? 100"? That should leave enough room for floor standing speakers right?

I think running the cabling is going to be the most difficult part in a basement. This is what the layout looks like....










Are there informative books or magazines to learn more about Home Theater, design, equipment, etc?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The bigest advantage to using a good projector is that you can get a much larger screen size than any display for the price. Picture quality depends on three things,
1) projector quality, there are many in the $1800 range that will be fantastic.
2) screen size/type
3) how dark the room can be made.
I will never go back to anything other than a projector for movies now that I have one.
For your room it depends on how far back the seating and the projector will be from the screen that will decided how large you should go.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV (Oct 4, 2010)

yes !! do it epson an optima coming out with a couple of projectors less than 3k. An you can get a descent screen for another 1500, you be set. For me the future just might have to one of these with a 100''+ screen. But to me the hardest thing is gonna be choosing a screen. An you gotta search an search. read an read.........an you can use perforated screens that you can use speakers behind it. or solid; but the basic is that SCREEN GAIN: average is what you want is +1.1 to a 1.4 or something like that.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

$1500 for a screen?? where are you looking? There are plenty of screen manufacturers that make very good quality screens for under $500 there is even two very good paint on options developed right here at the Shack that would cost you even less.
Panasonic and Sanyo also have great projectors


----------



## zman (Jan 14, 2011)

I'd just like a basic screen you can hang, not a motorized one or anything. They look like a couple hundred on monoprice.com, not sure on their quality yet though.

I'm not the type of person to buy the newest thing out there. I want a projector that is proven to work and gives the best results for the smallest price, so yes, I'll have a lot of reading to do.

I personally like to sit close to a large screen, even in the theatre I sit about 5-10 rows back. But in this basement. I'll put the couch 10-12ft from the screen..I'd imagine a 100" would be ok for that.

My biggest concern is to mount the projector to the ceiling or set it on a table behind my couch for ease of running the cabling.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

My room is 10' wide and I have a 106" 16x9 screen that results in barely enough room for towers. Matter of fact I recently added some fatter towers to my front stage and had to reduce my screen size by about 6-10". Luckily this is easily accomplished by reducing the throw size but it does go to show that room width (or lack there of) can become a serious consideration when dealing with front projection. Since you are at 11 feet in width you will find that limiting your diagonal size to about 100", as you mentioned, will give you enough breathing room for towers and perhaps their associated toe-in. 

As already mentioned, light control is far more critical in front projection. Painting the room a dark color is recommended to increase contrast performance but this also creates a room that is harder to light and use in a multipurpose role. Wiring and projector/screen installation can be more time consuming and complicated, its not just a matter of setting a tv on a stand, hooking up a wire or two and watching a movie. However, obviously, the pay off is a huge display and a truly 'theater' feel that isnt as easily accomplished with a 55" flat panel. Front projection is more of a journey as there is many more variables to consider if one wants good performance, later on it becomes more of an addiction. Luckily you have the perfect room for a front projection system, dimensions are good and likely light-control will be easy. Assuming you go with all new equipment (good deals on used gear can be had if youre willing to look), a realistic budget will be on par with a nice big flat panel, 3-4k for the projector, screen, and wiring. Keep in mind that all projectors are lamp-based, meaning that depending on model and how often you use the system you could be replacing a $200-$300 lamp every year or two. Again, that estimate greatly depends on your usage and the projector you choose...

IMO projector central is the premier projector review web site, useful projector and screen reviews plus handy tools like screen size calculators and such. Just remember, if you go down this road the pay-offs are _huge_ (literally and figuratively) but it does require much more time and effort than dropping a flat panel on a stand and calling it a day. Done right, youll be creating a black hole environment that, while it may not be AS big as a commercial theater experience, it easily outperforms any commercial theater in almost every way imaginable, and all in the privacy of your own home


----------



## zman (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks I'll check out that site.

Yes, I plan on painting the room. I'm going to try to go all out. I want to add some sound absorbing panels too, anything that will make it sound better. I still have a lot of research to do and it'll take some time, but I'll do it piece by piece.

I think the wiring is going to be the hardest for me.


----------



## ManCave (Nov 15, 2010)

Take your time! The wiring issue will sort itself out through time. Fishing wires isn't as hard as you think! Good luck!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

check out visual Apex. They have some great projector and screen combo's. I used them and am very happy. I have a 100" screen and sit about 10 feet from it, front row. 11-12 feet may be more comfortable for some.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The projector journey is 100% worth it. If you're going to go blackout on the walls and ceiling, stick with a paint in the grey scale.... Dark browns are also acceptable A simple google search will get you some further info on that. You can checkout my theater photos, but I opted to make the first 40% or so of the room black. Then added some transition wood and went with a dark greyish brown color. The key is keeping the sheen to a minimum. On my front walls and ceiling I used a Benjamin Moore product called Ultra Flat. Lowest sheen possible, BUT it has little resistance to smudging if you touch it once it has dried. You'll have to make some choices about the durability factor of your walls... The upside is that it soaks up some MAJOR light. Worth it, IMO.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

FYI if you start getting interested in JVC projectors, call AVS and inquire about their b-stock. I didn't go this route, but last year they were selling off bstock and pretty reduced prices


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree with everyone else... Go with a projector and you will never go back! I have had various projectors in my homes over the last 13 years ranging from A old Zenith RGB projector to my Epson 1080p. Nothing beats watching a movie at home on a 100" + screen.


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

to answer your question, YES! I went the projector route, a recertified Epson ( Visual Apex is an excellent way to go BTW ) and built my own screen ( I used wilsonart DW laminate ) which has a picture that rivals any HD TV out there. I now have a 128" diagonal home theatre that blows anyone who sees it away. The cost for the projector and screen came in under $1200 total. If youre willing to do the work, making your own screen is not too difficult and the results are amazing.


----------

